# Adult corn rack in the making



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Just started on the first layer of a new corn rack for my subadults - adults using the 50litre really useful boxes. Should be able to get two more layers to hold 18 snakes in total.

Its still at its raw state( so not looking too good), next is to add back, feet, then paint and do the electrics

I made it out of mdf, cause of the depth of the boxes(2ft 4inch) and struggling to find contiboard that depth(except the white), which means the boxes are pretty ample compared to many racks(and will only house all but monsters)

Just thought i'd do a small log on how its going together:lol2:











boxes from argos at £9.99, i could have used cheaper boxes but i like the lockability of the RU boxes plus alot bigger and stronger than the conticos and the mdf was £20 for the two sheets


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

Hi mate that looks good, where are you going to get your kit?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Hi mate that looks good, where are you going to get your kit?


 
cheers, im no chippy, but its all straight and level lol, Ive pm'd ya:lol2:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Its looking good so far!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ive just pinned a 4mm mdf back on it and drilled out ready for mats and sensors, which are on the way.

Next to prime the wood, and been told from the missus, she wants it in cream satin:lol2:, so thats next


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

nice rack


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

tehe if i only had the brawns and brains to make one..i wanna so bad..will do it tomz..maybe


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> Just started on the first layer of a new corn rack for my subadults - adults using the 50litre really useful boxes. Should be able to get two more layers to hold 18 snakes in total.
> 
> Its still at its raw state( so not looking too good), next is to add back, feet, then paint and do the electrics
> 
> ...


 
*Wow jay thats wicked :mf_dribble:make me one pretty please :flrt:*


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> *Wow jay thats wicked :mf_dribble:make me one pretty please :flrt:*


 
hmmmm, what could you do in return:lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> hmmmm, what could you do in return:lol2:


*Hmmm, i'm sure we can think of a few things :mf_dribble::lol2: *


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

looking good mate, are you putting the heat mats on the back shelves or under the boxes?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Royal Boa said:


> looking good mate, are you putting the heat mats on the back shelves or under the boxes?


under the boxes, thats what ive always done. it seems to work well


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

yeah, thats what id do, didnt know argos sold those tubs, im flicking through the catalogue now, they look pretty sturdy, could save myself over a grand by building my own!


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks good I just made an open construction four 50ltr tub to house sub adult new purchases.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Royal Boa said:


> yeah, thats what id do, didnt know argos sold those tubs, im flicking through the catalogue now, they look pretty sturdy, could save myself over a grand by building my own!


yeah, they are really solid boxes, compared to say conticos, argos are one of the cheapest i found without going online and having all that hastle


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

pythonmorphs said:


> Looks good I just made an open construction four 50ltr tub to house sub adult new purchases.


 
are your for sub-adult pythons?


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> are your for sub-adult pythons?


Yes well I am keeping a few grown on 06 Carpets in it, They will be out of there when I get some more Rhino vivs though, and Ill use it for my Royals.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sweet mate,looking real good.
have to get round (when we get a car lol) come and have a good look.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> sweet mate,looking real good.
> have to get round (when we get a car lol) come and have a good look.


 
yeah, hopefully i aint destroyed it with paint:lol2:, you know your welcome anytime dude:no1:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ive painted it crazy cream??? to keep the missus happy, im not sure on that yet but.... here it is, next job ventalation, and waiting for heat mats


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Just added these to cover myself from the potential risk, 3mm white backing board, i could cut out the centre and make a sort of ring, but as its against the top of the rack why bother

thats that problem done, the mats turned up today, so next to tape them in and wire and drill out these boxes and then just waiting on the stat, then "in they go"

6 of em










and a pic inside the box, they close up all the lid and make a smooth top to the boxes:no1:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Can i just ask, why do you put those thin sheets of wood into the top of the boxes???


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dani11983 said:


> Can i just ask, why do you put those thin sheets of wood into the top of the boxes???


 
well i'd never heard of it, and its quite a small risk, but on another forum it was mentioned that a couple of snakes got stuck and died in the holes at the top(got their heads stuck), so i thought, it makes sense to cover them up as its going to house sub-adult corns, thanks to "boaboytony5", for raising the question/bringing it to my attention. I wasn't going to worry but thought stuff it, cover all the areas/risks:no1:

The boxes are just too good, to not use them, so with this covered they are spot on


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

That looks like a great little rack you've done there.

I have one similar with 50lts but the GF has taken the boxes for clothes lol so I built another one with B&Q under bed tubs that are roughly 46ltr and only £4.98ea


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

talltom69 said:


> That looks like a great little rack you've done there.
> 
> I have one similar with 50lts but the GF has taken the boxes for clothes lol so I built another one with B&Q under bed tubs that are roughly 46ltr and only £4.98ea


 
yeah, i wanted lockable lids on mine and the conticos are tiny in comparison


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hmm the bit i never get is why have lids on racks? Take the lids off and adjust measurements so you only have to pull a drawer out not pull it all out take lid off etc and the snakes cant kill themselves in RUB without lids.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

rachel132002 said:


> Hmm the bit i never get is why have lids on racks? Take the lids off and adjust measurements so you only have to pull a drawer out not pull it all out take lid off etc and the snakes cant kill themselves in RUB without lids.


 
ah, theres three reason, 1- im crap with measurements:lol2:, 2- they get moved from the rack to where they are being held by my daugter, and 3- they get removed for transportation, i just take the water bowl out and take them in the rack boxes to wherever


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

it looks good though


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

all done, fitted the 35"x11" habistat mats and taped down, drilled the boxes. just waiting on the stat now and they should be in their new home tomorrow:no1:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

looks good, how much has it cost overall then and what kind of stat are you using?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Royal Boa said:


> looks good, how much has it cost overall then and what kind of stat are you using?


 
think it works out at £150 so £25 a snake, cheaper than a viv but most importantly smaller:no1:, no too bad considering £60 of it is cause i went for the really useful boxes, and i didnt have to paint it really:lol2:

im going with the lucky reptile thermo control 2


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

alot cheaper than you can buy one for then, i might look into building one myself soon?


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

will you use just one stat or one for each level, if you are only using one which level would you have the probe on ,i think your rack looks great and may have a go at making one myself then i can get more snakes


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

alistu said:


> will you use just one stat or one for each level, if you are only using one which level would you have the probe on ,i think your rack looks great and may have a go at making one myself then i can get more snakes


 
no i use one stat for 3levels and just move the probe about. i did the same with my two hatchling racks and theres hardly anything in it(temp wise)

just make sure the stat can take the power and the mats match, eg size, power and weight, you can go to the extremes of measuring the resistance to see how close they are, but hardly worth it


Im sure someone will comment that you should have one stat per mat, but this is the way many professional breeders do it


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah cavey it looks great...

its exactly the kinda thing I am hoping to do too


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sparkle said:


> Yeah cavey it looks great...
> 
> its exactly the kinda thing I am hoping to do too


cheers, thats just level 1 of 3:lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

You inspired me plus I have a severe lack of room so i spent most of the evening and early morning making !!!...
















Not as hard as it looks

Though i didnt take into account the hinges at the sides.......


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Thats Brilliant, didn't know you could do things like that, so will they be big enough for adult corns as a permanent home? just wondering as I might have a go at making some lol, worth a try instead of buying vivs.
Thanks.
Dawn


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Tops said:


> You inspired me plus I have a severe lack of room so i spent most of the evening and early morning making !!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

nice one dude, did you manage it out of 2 pieces in the end?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dawny36 said:


> Thats Brilliant, didn't know you could do things like that, so will they be big enough for adult corns as a permanent home? just wondering as I might have a go at making some lol, worth a try instead of buying vivs.
> Thanks.
> Dawn


 
yeah, mine is, im using 50litre really usefuls, so should be plenty of size for adults:no1:


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks,
Feel a new project coming on they are great.
So I will be able to get more snakes thought I'd only have room for two and I want every one I see lol.
How do you use stats? you wont need lights will you with heat mats?
Dawn


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dawny36 said:


> Thanks,
> Feel a new project coming on they are great.
> So I will be able to get more snakes thought I'd only have room for two and I want every one I see lol.
> How do you use stats? you wont need lights will you with heat mats?
> Dawn


 
no, i use heat mats linked to a stat and then put probe thermometers on each mat to check levels and no need for lights. some people use the heat wire but ive never used it and went with what i know:no1:


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Like to see pics when you move your snakes in,
Thanks again
Dawn


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dawny36 said:


> Like to see pics when you move your snakes in,
> Thanks again
> Dawn


 
your wish is my command:lol2:, ive got one on my pc, i'll just upload it


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

don't no if this is a stupid question but what age corns are best for this size box as i want to move mine into boxes of this size


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Ahhhh they look great, what bedding do you use? forgot what they call it is it substrate?
I have beech chippings but yours looks finer. 
Thay look happy in there.
Dawn


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

im using a heating cable and im actually impressed. plenty of heat from 1 cable for 7 tubs


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dtaylor21184 said:


> don't no if this is a stupid question but what age corns are best for this size box as i want to move mine into boxes of this size


i moved mine in when they were larger yearlings, well when they looked cramped in my medium conticos


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dawny36 said:


> Ahhhh they look great, what bedding do you use? forgot what they call it is it substrate?
> I have beech chippings but yours looks finer.
> Thay look happy in there.
> Dawn


 
i used to use beech chipping, but moved over to hemp as they like the tunneling option:no1:


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

think i'll get myself some then

yours look really good was gonna move them into viv's from the boxes there in at the minute but after seeing your racking i have decided to do the same its really good


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dtaylor21184 said:


> think i'll get myself some then
> 
> yours look really good was gonna move them into viv's from the boxes there in at the minute but after seeing your racking i have decided to do the same its really good


yeah, the really useful boxes aint much smaller than a 3ft viv length wise, they are 2ft 3 or something where the 3fts sold in our shop are 34", so 7inches difference which aint bad considering racks are usually smaller


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks.
might get some of that.
Im off to bed now.
Dawn


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

that sounds good i'll have to go to argos.

was the whole thing easy to build? did it take long?

what else are they big enough to house not that i have anything other than corns but i just wondered for future reference


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dawny36 said:


> Thanks.
> might get some of that.
> Im off to bed now.
> Dawn


 
yeah night:no1:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dtaylor21184 said:


> that sounds good i'll have to go to argos.
> 
> was the whole thing easy to build? did it take long?
> 
> what else are they big enough to house not that i have anything other than corns but i just wondered for future reference


mainly smaller coloubrids, 3-5ft slender snakes and royals

yeah its pretty easy to build, especially if they cut the wood for you, i found that i had to use mdf, cause the contiboard isn't wide enough for the boxes depth


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks for that not built anything before and thought i might give it a go.

looks easier than building a viv.

bit of a shame that contiboard isn't wide enough


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dtaylor21184 said:


> thanks for that not built anything before and thought i might give it a go.
> 
> looks easier than building a viv.
> 
> bit of a shame that contiboard isn't wide enough


well i think you can get it on special order but its supposidly really really expensive and not worthwhile


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

is mdf cheap then?

i'll have to do something to it to make it fit in with my vivs as there all beech effect contiboard and it'll look a bit out of place


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dtaylor21184 said:


> is mdf cheap then?
> 
> i'll have to do something to it to make it fit in with my vivs as there all beech effect contiboard and it'll look a bit out of place


yeah that mdf cost £20-£22 for all of it(2heets) and thats in the heavier 18mm

yeah, the racks in a different room to the others so doesn't have to match. and my babies are in the small and medium conticos


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

there really good too. 

i'll have to go see what i can make it out of.

well it will be going in the same room as the vivs so would like it to blend in as much as possible


----------



## Bushkey (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks. This is an extremely informative thread. I now have hope for more snakes. I have one viv because of space restraints, but you gave me a few nice ideas. Thanks again.:no1:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I've been racking (pun intended) my brain for ages about a rack, and now, in a puff of logic, its all become clear. 

Nice one mate :2thumb:

Loving the set up by the way!


----------

